
U.S. Productivity Gains Exceed Forecasts Even as Output Cools - monkeydust
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-07/u-s-productivity-gains-exceed-forecasts-even-as-output-cools
======
monkeydust
"The data indicate employers may be starting to coax more output from worker"

>>Certainly feel this is case where I work. Large multinational software
company. Senior people disappearing not being replaced, workload increasing,
existing employees picking it all up.

